# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  how fats too fat?

## naba2002

hey guys ive had mostly male bps and they eat well and all and are a good size but i got a female mojave and she is a pig u give her food and shell take it. ive fed her every 5days on small rats and she got MUCH thicker. my Q is how do you tell if ur bp is overweight? ive read people saying its easy to overfeed and make ur bp fat. but wouldnt they just stop eating if they were in fact too fat?

----------


## Chuck

It is tough to get a ball python visibly overweight but that said it can be done. Also they don't have to appear overweight to have fatty deposit around vital organs which can cause medical problems and significantly shorten there life. No they will not stop eating if they are over weight but you can cause a Ball python to go off feeding due to over feeding. Although ball pythons good off feeding for no reason at all so go figure that. I would back off to every 7 days how old is your ball python right now and how much is it weighing in at. If you feed a larger meal to ball python they tend to fatten up were as if you feed smaller meals with less girth on them you will have a bit more of a slender ball. 

Chuck

----------


## naba2002

hey thanks chuck u bring up some points i didnt think bout. but shes a late 07 mojave and shes pushing 1400g on empty. ive tried searching a bit but havent reallie found acceptable weights for bps. im gonna try switching her to every 7day meals instead of 5 and see wat happens.

----------


## boost3d05

wow, thats a heavy girl....what were u feeding her to bulk her up so fast?

----------


## littleindiangirl

This is a fat BP. 

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...ighlight=whale



>

----------


## naba2002

ive been feeding her small rats, or at least the smallest i could get. and shes not as fat as the bp in the pic so i think ill just back off and not feed her as often. thanks guys

----------

